
How a bee sting saved my life: poison as medicine - ColinWright
http://mosaicscience.com/story/how-bee-sting-saved-my-life-poison-medicine
======
GoldenMonkey
For Bee Venom Therapy, Charles Mraz is considered the pioneer of this. He has
a book 'Health and the honeybee', on treatments he did 60 years ago.

------
matheweis
As someone affected by Rheumatoid Arthritis (symptomatically similar to Lyme),
I found this very interesting, especially after learning that (controversially
of course), it has been found to improve RA symptoms as well.

